
Mozilla revenue jump fuels its Firefox overhaul plan - khuey
https://www.cnet.com/news/mozilla-revenue-jump-fuels-its-firefox-overhaul-plan
======
Jyaif
How can the Mozilla's revenue increase while "Firefox continued to decline
through October on personal computers as a fraction of website usage"?

